# Pallets



## fstarkey (Jul 26, 2006)

Does anyone know where _I can find some used pallets? I was laid off from my job last August and I lost my resource for pallets. I live in Kingwood but have not been able to find any pallets in this area._


----------



## adanvjr (Mar 30, 2012)

Since you live in Kingwood, have you checked all the freight forwarding companies by Bush airport?

Some of these companies throw out good pallets.

Sorry to hear about getting laid off.
I work in Oil/Gas Exploration and those of us haven't been laid off are hanging by a thread.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

what size and how many.


----------



## fstarkey (Jul 26, 2006)

Any size is fine. The ones I used to get at my previous job were about 48"
square.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

fstarkey,

I am curious what do you use them for?


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Check Craigs List in your area. There are several ads posted every week for free pallets in my area.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Lower, Home Depot and auto dealerships where they have a body shop.


----------



## coastalplayer (Jul 5, 2008)

*some spots to check*

I cruise some wharehouses on the way home many companies pitch good ones-I see some brand new red oak ones often.If they are buy the dumpster I get them. Wife said no more adirondak chairs and benches.


----------

